# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Các bạn chỉ mình cách đổi giao diện cho Facebook phần Prolife với

## hathuan

mình muốn thay đổi giao diện trên facebook trong phần prolife mà hok biết làm sao .mình tham khảo 1 số cách trên google rồi nhưng đa số đều hỏng link và cách cũ hok à .các bạn giúp mình với .thanks 

mình có ảnh minh họa đây .

----------


## nhimbien12

*trả lời: các bạn chỉ mình cách đổi giao diện cho facebook phần prolife với*

dù bạn chỉnh như thế nào đi chăng nữa thì cũng chỉ có máy bạn là nhìn thấy đc cái giao diện đó thôi, người khác ko "chiêm ngưỡng" nó đc đâu, giao diện fb đã thông nhất và chuẩn hóa như thế rồi, chỉnh đi chỉnh lại nhìn chỉ thêm rối mắt ak [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## doanhson91

*trả lời: các bạn chỉ mình cách đổi giao diện cho facebook phần prolife với*

đã là mặc định rồi thì bác cứ dùng cái đấy, cài cái khác vào làm gì cho đau mắt với nặng hơn

----------

